# G19 Programme



## Pseudo4aktiv (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe schon viel gesucht nach Aktuellen G19 Programmen, bzw. Apps.
Und da ich selber ein programmier noob bin,
wollte ich gern ein Thema erstellen in dem andere Ihre Programme vlt der Breitenmasse und nichts Könnern wie mir zur Verfügung stellen würden.
Dabei denke ich besonders an Game Apps, oder Hilfreiche anzeige Tools.
Besten Dank für alle im Voraus die sich daran beteiligen!

PS: Besonders nur G19 meinte ich, da man ja ein farbdisplay nicht hat um es schwarzweiß zunutzen


----------



## milesdavis (30. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich gehört das in einen G19-Sammelthread, aber dann auch in diese Kategorie:
Eingabegeräte und Peripherie

Und zu deinem Anliegen hab ich ein Link.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (30. Januar 2012)

Hey, erst mal dranke,

aber genau um ein solchen Link zuvermeiden wollte ich ein Them öffnen wo nach und nach programme stehen bzw angegeben werden und man sich nicht müßig druch ein komplette ansamlung von themen forsten muß um dann herrauszufinden das diese für die G15 sind.
Eigenltich ging ich bewusst hier herrein das es nach leuten klingt die gern "Basteln"
wenn dies falsch war entschuldige ich mich


----------



## milesdavis (31. Januar 2012)

Aber bei dem Link befinden wir uns doch im Unterforum für die G19!

Und gegen eine Sammlung hier bei PCGHX hab ich doch nix einzuwenden, ich hab nur nix davon weil ich keine solche Tastatur hab


----------



## TheUltimateFighter (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

Schaut euch den Blog hier mal an. dort werden die Apps genau beschrieben und getestet:

G19 | News und Tests


----------

